
Black Friday Deals - Danilka
There is lot of money to be spent on gadgets today. Why don&#x27;t we make a collaborative post here and vote the best deals up?<p>Proposed format: Item - $PRICE (%saving) http:&#x2F;&#x2F;link<p>If you think something is a good deal, upvote. Happy shopping!
======
Danilka
All Ebooks & Videos at O'Reilly - (50% off)
[http://shop.oreilly.com/category/deals/cyber-
monday.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/category/deals/cyber-monday.do)

Thats a cyber Monday deal.

~~~
colund
OK. Book suggestions? I'm considering "Data Science from Scratch: First
Principles with Python", "Fluent Python", "Naked Statistics" and "Machine
Learning: The Art and Science of Algorithms that Make Sense of Data".

I want to find two great books which can brush up and improve my insights in
areas such as Machine Learning, statistics, practical linear algebra, computer
vision and DSP.

Any suggestions on how to choose among the book list above?

------
Danilka
128GB USB3 SanDisk Flash Drive - $27.99 (65%)
[http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?sdtid=0&SID=78a31...](http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?sdtid=0&SID=78a3160894e011e5a37ffec39d4dd1010000&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-
_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=20-173-098&cm_sp=)

~~~
Danilka
Same on Amazon [http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Ultra-128GB-Flash-
SDCZ43-128G-...](http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Ultra-128GB-Flash-
SDCZ43-128G-G46/dp/B00YFI1EBC/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1448615835&sr=1-2)

------
Danilka
Pencil by 53 - $29.99 (40%) [http://www.amazon.com/Pencil-FiftyThree-Digital-
Stylus-iPhon...](http://www.amazon.com/Pencil-FiftyThree-Digital-Stylus-
iPhone/dp/B00JP12170/ref=pd_rhf_se_s_cp_1?ie=UTF8&dpID=311KNqnOhmL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_SL500_SR135%2C135_&refRID=1AJBP0B74N2EC6ATP2DV)

------
Danilka
LYTRO ILLUM 40 Light Field Camera - $399.99 (69%)
[http://www.amazon.com/LYTRO-ILLUM-Megaray-Constant-
Touchscre...](http://www.amazon.com/LYTRO-ILLUM-Megaray-Constant-
Touchscreen/dp/B00KAX40LM)

------
DrScump
HN articles are Buy One, Get One Free until 23:59:59 GMT.

------
0942v8653
Amazon Fire (7-inch, 5th generation) - $34.99 (saving 30%)

[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TSUGXKE](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TSUGXKE)

Lock screen ads can be disabled and Google Play can be installed without root.
There is a working unofficial Cyanogen rom, and Bluetooth work is in progress.

Might be using one with an iCade as it has similar specs to a Raspberry Pi.

------
neilxdsouza
Freelancing Deal: I'll do your Android project at USD 3500 a month.

I had a project pipelined, which suddenly got cancelled (postponed without a
new date) and I have a void to fill. I had put an Ad in the July Seeking
Freelancer - for an Android project offer. I accepted a pretty large and
complicated Android project, which required me to clone an App and has given
me pretty good experience on Android.

This would be my second Android project; but I have used Networking, Sqlite,
Broadcast Receivers, Services, used the Drawing api to create a custom widget,
and MP Android Charts in the last one.

I can also work in Ruby on Rails, JS/HTML/CSS and Angular (although people
should be phasing that out by now).

Prior to this I've developed large apps in C++ and ASP.Net. I tried to do a
startup Creating survey programming tool and a Cross Tab engine in C++/yacc so
I have pretty good programming experience overall.

Email: nxd_in@yahoo.com

